# Convicts not pairing



## gonefishing (Jan 12, 2009)

I've tried searching but couldn't find any specifics...

I have a male Convict who is almost twice as big as the female and he chases after her whenever he sees her. There's places for the female to hide, but whenever she comes out to the open, he would go after her.

Are they just not a suitable pair, size too much of a difference, or normal behavior? Would adding another female ease the tension or should I return one or both? I've had them for almost a week and they don't seem to get along since day 1.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If the tank is big enough then add 1-2 more females. That will even out the aggression.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 12, 2009)

It's a 20 gal with them alone.


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

convicts not pairing? You must be the luckiest convict owner EVER!! LOL


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah, but she's getting a beating. Her tail is starting to split from the stress of it. I'll probably go to the LFS tomorrow and see about getting another female or exchange.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Egg crate divider or a bigger tank. Or swap out for a smaller male if you really want to breed them. The bigger they get, the meaner they get, and the more space they want. If you just love the male, keep him solo. Solves lots of problems.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 12, 2009)

It looks like size was the big difference. I just exchanged the two for a similar size pair and they seem to be getting along.


----------



## Finz4Fun (Jan 31, 2009)

My convicts were definately less then what they were put up to be. My pair spawned once in the period of 7 months. They finally spawned on month 2 and then i removed the fry after they were around a month old, i took them out. ANd then i waited and waited and waited. nothing. so i guess i was pretty lucky with my cons too.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 12, 2009)

It might be the arrangement of your tank. A little update with mine to see if it fits your situation. The new that I've switched bred twice, once in a clay pot and once in a rock cave. 

I left it to nature to do its work, so the first spawn didn't make it to free swimming even with both parents guarding the frys. I suspect the male at them. The second spawn had led to free swimmers with only the male guarding the frys. He kept the two females away and they took some beating. After a few weeks of caring, it seems the male ate the frys again. I caught him swallowing the last fry in the morning while the rest disappear into the night while I slept. I'm now back to square one.

I've since re-arrangement the tank with plenty of hiding spaces and removed any caves that will lead to potential breeding (to prevent the male from attacking the females). So far, it has resulted in better cover and no frys and everyone seems to tolerate each other. However, the female of the paired has been actively digging the gravel up, so I think they're ready for another round.


----------

